# logging black walnut



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

heres what I got out of that walnut tree. Im whooped -- I hurt- and I got blisters to prove it. cut this up alone today both boys were working. now I got to go back and get it out of there but not today im whooped. I even got a hundred lb root block out of it at the cost of 2 chains.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2014)

Very nice, Duck!


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

Yeah baby! That root is gonna make some nasty wood so is the crotch. You noticed that yellow cambium layer didn't you Duck? If you ever drop something you think is walnut and it doesn't have that - it ain't walnut. Nice score have a few Falstaffs for me too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yeah baby! That root is gonna make some nasty wood so is the crotch. You noticed that yellow cambium layer didn't you Duck? If you ever drop something you think is walnut and it doesn't have that - it ain't walnut. Nice score have a few Falstaffs for me too.


 thanks kevin that sucker kick my a$$ that's my first time cutting walnut and it burns up the chains pretty quick . but so does those roots there a bear to get through but the f-150 yanked here out all right. now getter home and


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

Duck who is sharpening your saw chain? Walnut shouldn't dull them nearly as quickly as red oak, then white oak, and even harder is hard maple. I don't know what species your ambrosia maple is but unless it is silver, red, boxelder, or bigleaf then it is harder than walnut. 

Could be your chains aren't being sharpened properly. I get quite a bit of life from my chains when cutting walnut. Unless I hit a horseshoe or tricycle or something.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 24, 2014)

Kevin I thought the same thing I cut walnut and it doesn't dull my chains. Course I ain't cutting nothing that big but still.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

my maples are silver kevin . I put a brand new chain on today and it seemed dull in no time after I cut on the root section there wasn't any mud or rocks or anything. I don't know maybe I just getting wimpier in my old age


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

Okay silver maple is a little softer than black walnut so your perception is not wrong - the chain will dull faster. But still, I can cut walnut all day and go through maybe 3 chains and I am talking a long day of cutting. Of course I do touch-ups with a hand file sometimes when I take a water break. Are you doing that? It only takes about two rakes per tooth.


----------



## SDB777 (May 24, 2014)

I find I dull chain loops faster in Eastern Red Cedar then in Walnut or Oaks?
Guess maybe it's the amount of dirt being held onto by the bark.....only thing I can think of, cause my loops are scary sharp!

Some fine looking timber, you going to let it sit awhile or going to mill it up as soon as you recover?




Scott (you getting everything there) B


----------



## ironman123 (May 24, 2014)

Wow Duck. You tired yet?

Ray


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I find I dull chain loops faster in Eastern Red Cedar then in Walnut or Oaks?



It's because the knots in ERC are very hard, and the surrounding stress wood is also hard to varying degrees but the straight grain is predictable. ERC has an "average" Janka hardness but it is wholly inaccurate because ERC has so many variables. 

A good analogy is that Joe Blow is easily offended and totally unpredictable by anything you might say to him because he has a chip on his shoulder, but Billy Bob can't get his feelings hurt no matter what you say to him. 

ERC is the same as Joe Blow.Unpredictable. I like to saw Billy Bob logs because I know what I'm in for. Joe Blow logs can kiss my lily white ass.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Wow Duck. You tired yet?
> 
> Ray


 very I got to go load all but the big ones tomorrow . but I don't want to leave them there to long she might take a likeing to them


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I find I dull chain loops faster in Eastern Red Cedar then in Walnut or Oaks?
> Guess maybe it's the amount of dirt being held onto by the bark.....only thing I can think of, cause my loops are scary sharp!
> 
> Some fine looking timber, you going to let it sit awhile or going to mill it up as soon as you recover?
> ...


 
im going to get them over to my place I got a good 30 to 40 logs stacked to get milled the property is still saturated from all the rain we have had but its drying up now wont be long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's because the knots in ERC are very hard, and the surrounding stress wood is also hard to varying degrees but the straight grain is predictable. ERC has an "average" Janka hardness but it is wholly inaccurate because ERC has so many variables.
> 
> A good analogy is that Joe Blow is easily offended and totally unpredictable by anything you might say to him because he has a chip on his shoulder, but Billy Bob can't get his feelings hurt no matter what you say to him.
> 
> ERC is the same as Joe Blow.Unpredictable. I like to saw Billy Bob logs because I know what I'm in for. Joe Blow logs can kiss my lily white ass.


 

im just a lil ol billy bobber too kevin

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Okay silver maple is a little softer than black walnut so your perception is not wrong - the chain will dull faster. But still, I can cut walnut all day and go through maybe 3 chains and I am talking a long day of cutting. Of course I do touch-ups with a hand file sometimes when I take a water break. Are you doing that? It only takes about two rakes per tooth.


 
yes I do but I left my file at home today . got to go pick up 10 I have getting sharpened


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 24, 2014)

Good days work there Duck, gotta love the smell of fresh cut walnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

